# Leaving a deer carcass on public land



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

If I shoot a deer on public land, can i quarter it, take the meat, and head for sex ID and leave the carcass for predator hunting. If so, can I hunt over the carcass after Jan 1st after deer season is over?


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

This is an excellent question... Curious to hear the answer...


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

This is all I could find in the Hunting and Trapping Digest, page 35.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/hunting_and_trapping_digest_461177_7.pdf#page=16

*Deer Carcass Disposal*
Dumping of deer carcasses or other wild animals is illegal, can spread disease, and may result in a ticket. Hunters who process their deer should properly dispose of all parts. The hide, brain, spinal cord, eyes, spleen, tonsils, bones, and head should be disposed of in an approved landfill.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

FWIW...For many years I have been picking up roadkill deer to place out for just such a purpose. I was given permits to do so by either the county sheriff's office or the DNR field office. I also get deer carcasses from local processors and put them out to hunt over. While all of this is on private lands, I never read or heard that it was unlawful ("illegal" is a sick eagle- ) on state land. With all of that said, I would still suggest you get an answer straight from your local DNR CO.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

petronius said:


> This is all I could find in the Hunting and Trapping Digest, page 35.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/hunting_and_trapping_digest_461177_7.pdf#page=16
> 
> ...


Yeah i read that but im confused, the regs also state you can use game parts for bait as long as they are in season to hunt. 
We also have a new law that was passed called the road kill bill. Supposedly it was initiated so we could use the road killed deer for hunting and trapping purposes as well as table fare any time of the year
Also i dont see any rules stating that you cant quarter a deer out in the field and leave the remains.We can field dress animals and leave the remains.
I also know of areas near Hartwick pines state park, that allow carcass dumping for eagle viewers. 
I dont know, it just seems the rules are conflicting.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I hate when the leave room for interpretation.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

swampbuck said:


> I hate when the leave room for interpretation.


That's why I recommended that he should get his answer from his *local *DNR CO.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

We have big trash can on wheels, they pick up on Mondays, that's where mine go.


----------



## zachattack (Nov 2, 2012)

Well it is not dumping, it is baiting, but then again, you could claim baiting, but really be dumping.. this can/and will go both ways.. Ask the dnr, and let us know....


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

zachattack said:


> Well it is not dumping, it is baiting, but then again, you could claim baiting, but really be dumping.. this can/and will go both ways.. Ask the dnr, and let us know....


I honestly think they are afraid to answer this question.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Pm Dead Short, he will answer it or find the answer.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Interested to hear also. Pretty common around here. 'Yotes love those piles. Still trying to figure out what they're baiting for with the old TV's and VCR's amongst the remain piles though. :16suspect


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

What's really the difference between a gut pile or the carcass?

Mine go in a large garbage bag and into my large trash can on wheels also.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Disposal is a problem if you are in city limits and have to pay for trash bags. I don't see what the problem is if you get permission to dump on private property. There are thousands of deer carcasses in the ditches of highways year round that are killed by cars.

Ganzer


----------

